# Hard disk hang...

## ReDirEct__

Hi all... after installed new 80gb ide HD, my old one hangs many times, mainly when transfer big files between two hard disk...

this is the log from messages log file

```
Jun 12 11:00:50 gentoobox ata3: timeout waiting for ADMA IDLE, stat=0x440

Jun 12 11:01:20 gentoobox ata3.00: qc timeout (cmd 0x2f)

Jun 12 11:01:20 gentoobox ata3: failed to read log page 10h (errno=-5)

Jun 12 11:01:20 gentoobox ata3.00: exception Emask 0x1 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x380000 action 0x2 frozen

Jun 12 11:01:20 gentoobox ata3.00: CPB resp_flags 0x11: , CMD error

Jun 12 11:01:20 gentoobox ata3: SError: { 10B8B Dispar BadCRC }

Jun 12 11:01:20 gentoobox ata3.00: cmd 60/40:00:c7:69:37/00:00:02:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 32768 in

Jun 12 11:01:20 gentoobox res 41/00:00:c7:69:37/00:00:02:00:00/40 Emask 0x1 (device error)

Jun 12 11:01:20 gentoobox ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Jun 12 11:01:25 gentoobox ata3: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0xc1)

Jun 12 11:01:30 gentoobox ata3: device not ready (errno=-16), forcing hardreset

Jun 12 11:01:30 gentoobox ata3: hard resetting link

Jun 12 11:01:35 gentoobox ata3: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0x80)

Jun 12 11:01:40 gentoobox ata3: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)

Jun 12 11:01:40 gentoobox ata3: hard resetting link

Jun 12 11:01:45 gentoobox ata3: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0x80)

Jun 12 11:01:50 gentoobox ata3: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)

Jun 12 11:01:50 gentoobox ata3: hard resetting link

Jun 12 11:01:56 gentoobox ata3: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0x80)

```

someone that understand better can make me on the right way about this problem?

Sorry for my english...

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this command for each of your HDD.

```

# hdparm -Tt /dev/[your hdd here]

```

Exemple :

```

# hdparm -Tt /dev/sda

```

----------

## ReDirEct__

my old one sata:

```

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1536 MB in  2.00 seconds = 768.50 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  188 MB in  3.00 seconds =  62.66 MB/sec

```

new ide:

```

/dev/hdc:

 Timing cached reads:   1492 MB in  2.00 seconds = 746.17 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  222 MB in  3.01 seconds =  73.75 MB/sec

```

----------

## d2_racing

Your new IDE is faster that your old SATA....it's weird.

----------

## energyman76b

hdparm doesn't tell you anything usefull in this case.

Looks like some hardware snafu. You should check your cables, probably you pushed the one to your old hd loose when you installed that new disk.

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, or maybe it's a hardware problem. A SATA hdd need to be faster then a IDE for my concern.

----------

## energyman76b

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> In fact, or maybe it's a hardware problem. A SATA hdd need to be faster then a IDE for my concern.

 

why? an old sata hd might be nothing but an ide hd with a bolted-on converter. There is no guarantee at all that a sata disk is faster than an ide disk.

But this:

Jun 12 11:01:20 gentoobox ata3: SError: { 10B8B Dispar BadCRC } 

 Jun 12 11:01:20 gentoobox ata3.00: cmd 60/40:00:c7:69:37/00:00:02:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 32768 in 

 Jun 12 11:01:20 gentoobox res 41/00:00:c7:69:37/00:00:02:00:00/40 Emask 0x1 (device error) 

IMHO looks like cable.

----------

## ReDirEct__

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   In fact, or maybe it's a hardware problem. A SATA hdd need to be faster then a IDE for my concern. 
> 
> why? an old sata hd might be nothing but an ide hd with a bolted-on converter. There is no guarantee at all that a sata disk is faster than an ide disk.
> 
> But this:
> ...

 

Checked all cables... and seems that's all ok... i don't know if cuold be a broken cable... the only thing i know is that, in this moment, emerge pretende is very slow calculating dependencies... but the system sems to be ok... no error messages in the log files... i think i will try test some dy under windows to see if the problem it's only linux related....

Also have some error like this:

```
Jun 15 16:17:02 gentoobox Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
```

But i don't think it's relataed with my problem...

----------

## harrisonmetz

 *ReDirEct__ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also have some error like this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No, but its annonying and it makes your system go a bit slower (like at bootup.) If you don't actually have a 3.5in floppy disk drive connected go into your bios and disable it. It should be in the first or second setting page.

----------

## manaka

Seems definitely a data cable or connector problem... Try a different cable and a different motherboard connector...

----------

## ReDirEct__

Hi all again... i tried to change the sata cable, but nothing changed... when try to transfer big amount of data from a disk to another, my system disconnect the sata...

Found this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-482731-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-unresponsive-start-625.html

and tried to configure my kernel like the people say here, nut i don't know if can be related to my problem. In any way, cuold be my power supply?

edit: The problem occour also when i try to transfer from a partition to another one on the sata disk...

----------

## ReDirEct__

please... i need your help... i've installed a new seagate 500gb hd and now the problems occour only on this one when transfer big amount of data... i don't know if can be related to the kernel... really i don't know what could be... cheked cable.. changed with new one... i've a 600w power supply and with old hd no power problems and i think the hard disk hang can't be related to that... now i'm trying to upgrade bios... if don't work i will zero fill all my hard disk... but after installed new hard disk i don't think it's a problem on the partition table... also because after system hang, on reboot, my bios recognize my first sata disk and not the new one... the problem seems related only on the last sata disk installed... could be a conflict problem with the ide hard disk???

This is the last log before rebot:

```
Jul  8 16:56:03 gentoobox ata4: timeout waiting for ADMA IDLE, stat=0x440

Jul  8 16:56:33 gentoobox ata4.00: qc timeout (cmd 0x2f)

Jul  8 16:56:33 gentoobox ata4: failed to read log page 10h (errno=-5)

Jul  8 16:56:33 gentoobox ata4.00: exception Emask 0x1 SAct 0x7 SErr 0x380000 action 0x2 frozen

Jul  8 16:56:33 gentoobox ata4.00: CPB resp_flags 0x11: , CMD error

Jul  8 16:56:33 gentoobox ata4: SError: { 10B8B Dispar BadCRC }

Jul  8 16:56:33 gentoobox ata4.00: cmd 60/e8:00:a7:34:c0/01:00:17:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 249856 in

Jul  8 16:56:33 gentoobox res 41/84:00:a7:34:c0/84:00:17:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Jul  8 16:56:33 gentoobox ata4.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Jul  8 16:56:33 gentoobox ata4.00: error: { ICRC ABRT }

Jul  8 16:56:33 gentoobox ata4.00: cmd 60/18:08:8f:36:c0/00:00:17:00:00/40 tag 1 ncq 12288 in

Jul  8 16:56:33 gentoobox res 41/84:00:a7:34:c0/84:00:17:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Jul  8 16:56:33 gentoobox ata4.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Jul  8 16:56:33 gentoobox ata4.00: error: { ICRC ABRT }

Jul  8 16:56:33 gentoobox ata4.00: cmd 60/88:10:a7:36:c0/00:00:17:00:00/40 tag 2 ncq 69632 in

Jul  8 16:56:33 gentoobox res 41/84:00:a7:34:c0/84:00:17:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

Jul  8 16:56:33 gentoobox ata4.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Jul  8 16:56:33 gentoobox ata4.00: error: { ICRC ABRT }

Jul  8 16:56:38 gentoobox ata4: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0xc1)

Jul  8 16:56:43 gentoobox ata4: device not ready (errno=-16), forcing hardreset

Jul  8 16:56:43 gentoobox ata4: hard resetting link

Jul  8 16:56:48 gentoobox ata4: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0x80)

Jul  8 16:56:53 gentoobox ata4: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)

Jul  8 16:56:53 gentoobox ata4: hard resetting link

Jul  8 16:56:58 gentoobox ata4: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0x80)

Jul  8 16:57:03 gentoobox ata4: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)

Jul  8 16:57:03 gentoobox ata4: hard resetting link

Jul  8 16:57:08 gentoobox ata4: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0x80)
```

There should be some error message for ata3 too, but i don't konw why aren't there... in any way how can i know what devices ata3 and ata4 are?

----------

## ReDirEct__

also this is smartctl -a /dev/sda log:

```
smartctl version 5.38 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 family

Device Model:     ST3250624AS

Serial Number:    3ND2B0N4

Firmware Version: 3.AAD

User Capacity:    250,059,350,016 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   7

ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated

Local Time is:    Tue Jul  8 17:52:29 2008 CEST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x82)   Offline data collection activity

               was completed without error.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:        ( 430) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               No Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   1) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     ( 100) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   115   091   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   098   098   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       243

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   087   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       486481382

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   085   085   000    Old_age   Always       -       13517

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       416

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

189 High_Fly_Writes         0x003a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   049   048   045    Old_age   Always       -       51 (Lifetime Min/Max 51/51)

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   051   052   000    Old_age   Always       -       51 (0 16 0 0)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   074   051   000    Old_age   Always       -       140933738

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   186   000    Old_age   Always       -       94

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

202 TA_Increase_Count       0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 91 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)

   CR = Command Register [HEX]

   FR = Features Register [HEX]

   SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

   SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

   CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

   CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

   DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

   DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

   ER = Error register [HEX]

   ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 91 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 13433 hours (559 days + 17 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 2b ed 41 20 e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT 43 sectors at LBA = 0x002041ed = 2114029

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 ff 7c 9c 41 20 e0 00      05:28:15.539  READ DMA EXT

  25 ff 7c 20 41 20 e0 00      05:28:15.538  READ DMA EXT

  25 ff 7c a4 40 20 e0 00      05:28:15.537  READ DMA EXT

  25 ff 7c 28 40 20 e0 00      05:28:15.536  READ DMA EXT

  25 ff 7c ac 3f 20 e0 00      05:28:15.535  READ DMA EXT

Error 90 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 13433 hours (559 days + 17 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 0b 4d 47 0b e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT 11 sectors at LBA = 0x000b474d = 739149

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 ff 7c dc 46 0b e0 00      05:28:03.630  READ DMA EXT

  25 ff 7c 60 46 0b e0 00      05:28:03.629  READ DMA EXT

  25 ff 7c e4 45 0b e0 00      05:28:03.643  READ DMA EXT

  25 ff 7c 68 45 0b e0 00      05:28:03.642  READ DMA EXT

  25 ff 7c ec 44 0b e0 00      05:28:03.641  READ DMA EXT

Error 89 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 13433 hours (559 days + 17 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 3b 31 6e e1 e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT 59 sectors at LBA = 0x00e16e31 = 14773809

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 ff 7c f0 6d e1 e0 00      05:27:40.948  READ DMA EXT

  25 ff 7c 74 6d e1 e0 00      05:27:40.947  READ DMA EXT

  25 ff 7c f8 6c e1 e0 00      05:27:40.946  READ DMA EXT

  25 ff 7c 7c 6c e1 e0 00      05:27:40.945  READ DMA EXT

  25 ff 7c 00 6c e1 e0 00      05:27:40.944  READ DMA EXT

Error 88 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 13433 hours (559 days + 17 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 2b 31 f4 e0 e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT 43 sectors at LBA = 0x00e0f431 = 14742577

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 ff 7c e0 f3 e0 e0 00      05:27:39.716  READ DMA EXT

  25 ff 7c 64 f3 e0 e0 00      05:27:39.715  READ DMA EXT

  25 ff 7c e8 f2 e0 e0 00      05:27:39.714  READ DMA EXT

  25 ff 7c 6c f2 e0 e0 00      05:27:39.714  READ DMA EXT

  25 ff 7c f0 f1 e0 e0 00      05:27:39.713  READ DMA EXT

Error 87 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 13433 hours (559 days + 17 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 5b c5 31 e0 e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT 91 sectors at LBA = 0x00e031c5 = 14692805

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 ff 7c a4 31 e0 e0 00      05:27:38.353  READ DMA EXT

  25 ff 7c 28 31 e0 e0 00      05:27:38.352  READ DMA EXT

  25 ff 7c ac 30 e0 e0 00      05:27:38.351  READ DMA EXT

  25 ff 7c 30 30 e0 e0 00      05:27:38.350  READ DMA EXT

  25 ff 7c b4 2f e0 e0 00      05:27:38.349  READ DMA EXT

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%     13430         -

# 2  Extended offline    Interrupted (host reset)      90%     13428         -

# 3  Extended offline    Aborted by host               90%     13428         -

# 4  Extended offline    Aborted by host               90%     13428         -

# 5  Extended offline    Aborted by host               90%     13428         -

# 6  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       180         -

# 7  Short offline       Completed without error       00%        25         -

# 8  Extended offline    Interrupted (host reset)      40%        22         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

Now i'm doing self test on new sata...

----------

